# Arron Afflalo, Knicks agree on 2-year, $16M deal



## kbdullah

> The New York Knicks and Arron Afflalo agreed to a two-year deal worth $16 million on Thursday, a source told ESPN.com's Ramona Shelburne.
> 
> The agreement includes a player option for the second year of the deal, sources said, which could allow Afflalo to again test free agency after next season.
> 
> The deal with Afflalo is the Knicks' first move in free agency but one that should help the struggling franchise, which is coming off a 17-65 season. And it comes at a reasonable cost considering all the money spent on the opening day of free agency Wednesday across the league.
> 
> Afflalo is the type of two-way player Knicks coach Derek Fisher can use and should be able to provide the kind of shooting that departed when Tim Hardaway Jr. was traded on draft night in exchange for drafting Notre Dame combo guard Jerian Grant. Afflalo is a 38.5 percent 3-point shooter over his eight-year career and averaged a career-high 18.2 points and 42.7 percent 3-point shooting during the 2013-14 season with the Orlando Magic.
> 
> Afflalo also is familiar with Knicks star Carmelo Anthony; the two were teammates with the Denver Nuggets from 2009 to February 2011.


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/13186096/arron-afflalo-new-york-knicks-agree-2-year-16-million-deal


----------



## RollWithEm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616598363069263872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616592368637247488


----------



## JT

good move. they need 2-3 more though.


----------



## RollWithEm

JT said:


> good move. they need 2-3 more though.


Maybe more like 5-6 more.


----------



## Pablo5

RollWithEm said:


> Maybe more like 5-6 more.


Afflalo is a great pick up for a roster that needs talent.


----------



## RollWithEm

Pablo5 said:


> Afflalo is a great pick up for a roster that needs talent.


I don't really agree because I don't think they should be trying to win. I think they should be trying to trade Melo for multiple picks and a young player with potential so that they can tank properly.


----------



## Bogg

Good value, actually. Now, it's going to be problematic if this is the Knicks' marquee move this summer, but individually the signing's a good value.


----------



## RollWithEm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629033400633008128


----------

